# Linux bekommen



## deluxe-striker (16. Mai 2004)

hiho

woher bekomme ich Linux?

ich habe folgenden Link gefunden:  Linux 

Dort gibt es eine sogenannte "live-Eval" und eine "live-cd"
wo ist dort der Unterschied im Vergleich zur Professional-Version, die man kaufen kann?


----------



## GFX-Händchen (16. Mai 2004)

Die Live-CD ist soviel ich weiss so ne art Knoppix, d.h. man kann mit dieser von CD aus booten ohne  es installieren zu müssen.

Edit:
Zudem kommt es drauf an, welche Linux Distribution du haben möchtest (Suse, Red Hat, Mandrake, Debian....)

Schau einfach mal auf linuxiso.org


----------



## deluxe-striker (16. Mai 2004)

suse


----------



## Norbert Eder (16. Mai 2004)

Suse solltest Dir gut überlegen ... Nimm lieber ne RedHat / Fecora / Debian ... sind ein wenig sauberer und net so verhunzt wie die Suse ...


----------



## Thorsten Ball (16. Mai 2004)

Also erstmal:
SuSE != Linux. 
SuSE ist eine sog. Distribution und beim besten Willen nicht mit Linux alleine gleichzustellen. Denn
wenn man Linux sagt, meint man eigentlich nur den Kernel...

Das wollte ich jetzt mal klar gestellt haben, da ich mich immer über "Linux 9.0"-Posts oder anderen
Gleichstellungen von SuSE mit Linux wundere.

Wenn du dich über die verschiedenen Distributionen informieren willst, solltest du, wie oben schon
erwähnt, auf linuxiso.org schauen, oder bei Distrowatch.com schauen. Dort gibt es sehr viele Distributionen und zu jeder findet man eine kleine Beschreibung
sowie weiterführende Links.

Grüße,
    Thorsten


----------

